# What are plant points



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

I noticed that i had plant points under my avatar but i dont no what they are.?

PW


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You get them for joining, posting, and otherwise being active on the board. If you make a donation to APC of . . . I can't remember how much, you can get a digipet (you'll see mine below my avatar) and then you use your plant points to pay for things for your pet. Other than that, I don't think they are of any use.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I think when you misspell common words they deduct points...:mrgreen:


----------



## budd (Jul 11, 2007)

oh well i guess that i have to be on my toes when i spell things :]


----------



## johngfoster (Jul 23, 2007)

Can you buy a digipet with plant points?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Plant points are used to purchase items in the game such as battle training, food, and weapon spells. In order to use them, you'll have have access to the Digipetz.

If anyone would like a lifetime APC Digipet, our current promotion is a $20 donation to support APC's maintenance costs. Just send me a PM for more information.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Man I wasn't even aware of this digipet thing.....what happens when the digipet dies?


Where do I go to see all the info on this? where do you guys go and fight at?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

If a digipet dies for whatever reason it can be resurrected or the owner can get another digipet. Both resurrection and purchasing a pet take plant points of course. In the gold bar at the top of the page, near the middle is the link "Pets" which takes you to the page where you can feed your pet, train it, battle, etc. There are a couple of different threads that deal with the digipets, but I haven't seen any activity lately. Right now everyone just seems to be feeding and maybe training their pets.

Here's one thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/water-bucket/30819-how-use-your-apc-pets.html


----------

